# One of my friends seem to set me off



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok this is kinda weird but one of my friends seem to set off my IBS. It's odd coz none of my other friends have even a similar effect. I'm fine when talking to her in a group or something but if i'm sat next to her in class she seems to set me off.Is this weird? Or is it just my mind playing tricks? lol I know it sounds like a stupid idea but it does seem to happen.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Depends. If you like her, you may be nervous about being around her and thinking about asking her out, etc. If that's not the case, maybe it's the class you're in? Some classes are more stressful than others. There can be many factors as to what's setting you off. Do you sit next to her just after you eat? Do you eat a certain thing? Maybe that food is setting you off. See what I mean? I'd keep a food diary and a symptom diary and see if you can come up with a pattern other than, I sit next to her. Look at your feelings for her and see if maybe you really like her and that's setting you off. Good luck.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

woah! lol i think ya got the wrong end of the stick there. (i'm a girl in case ya didn't notice) In no way will i ever get feelings for another girl. It's just..kinda eww. It's just kinda odd though. There's nothing different about her, well she's a bit hyper active at times but that's it. Which is why it's weird. Maybe she makes me all hyper aswell lol.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry, I really couldn't tell by the name. Sazzy could be male or female. I would just recommend trying to see if you could track down if it's something you are eating or not. Good luck.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

are you nervous around her for some reason, like can she be mean or aggravating?Maybe you were upset with her for a few days, so whenever you saw her you were anxious and it made you have D... but then whenever you saw her you expect it, which makes you anxious again... do you see where I'm going?Accident Girl is right, maybe it's something completely different. I mean, if you see her at the same time every day, it might be something else that's triggering you that just shows up about the time she does.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

my friends seem to set me off at times too, mostly when they're being very ...mm..active, and it makes me nervous i guess. i just try to keep myself calm and then things seem ok.good luck


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe your only comfortable hanging around with her in a group setting, you know like she's more of a friend through association, so in a one and one setting it could be kind of awkward.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think so, me and her are quite good friends I guess she's a bit quiet at times well she's kinda either very quiet or trying to murder me with a spoon! (don't ask) and has a completely different personality to me. I guess it's a mystery, ah well never mind.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiThis sounds strange, but one of my mates used to do that to me as well. i think it is something to do with their energy that they give off.cheers


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Iam my well be right about the energy they give off - I think the problem may be that we try to keep up, and sometimes physical exertion may strain the nerves/muscles that IBS affects (this is just my therory, BTW).Baz


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, who's the guilty party that brought this thread back up lol - it's years old. I must have been 12 when I wrote this. Forgot to update this, but seeing as it's back up again I'll do it. Turns out it wasn't my friend, I always used to get the worst D on a monday and I couldn't work out why, I used to get it about the same time in the mornings on the monday when I was sat next to this girl in class - I think I then associated her with IBS and she'd get me worried. Turns out it was because I habitually had pizza on a sunday night as a quick meal, got rid of the pizza and it got rid of my IBS.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

himore than likely you are lactose, gluten or wheat intollerant if the pizza set you off.ian


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that if you are around certain people it can set off your IBS thats what i find anyway. If i dont feel comfortable around some people it makes me a little anxious or maybe not even that, sometimesit will just happen for no reason wot so eva.I do worry though that the people next to me in assembally or in class might either hear my stomach if im tensing upor fidgeting or something like that.


----------

